# Lots of double-rex girls available - Dallas area



## wheeljack (Mar 17, 2011)

NTRR has been inundated with double-rex girls lately for some reason.
-3 that are under 12 weeks old I don't have pictures of 
-2 more that are about a year coming in tomorrow 
-2 I picked up today

The ones from today must be adopted together and will be available after their QT is up.
Petunia Anne - standard-eared girl

















Chloe Peace - dumbo black hooded


















We are based out of the Dallas, Tx area but can usually arrange transport a few hours in all directions.


----------



## renegaderob18 (Apr 7, 2011)

I might be interested and leave about two hours from you in Weatherford, Tx. I would need transportation to somewhere near me as I just moved here not long ago and don't know much of the area. If that is good I can help and if there is anymore info you can give me would be great.


----------



## wheeljack (Mar 17, 2011)

If you click the link to our website in my signature, our email address is listed on that site.
Just let us know if you are looking to adopt (or foster, we always need those ) and we'll get you the appropriate application.

I'm sure we can work something out transport wise when it gets to that point.


----------

